# 3 or 4 cord firewood shed



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I am going to build a large firewood shed that can hold the current year's wood and the next years wood. I build one at our last home that was smaller.

I am looking for ideas from the people here to see if there are any that I want to consider for the new rack. I just don't have much planning time with my regular job and teaching two college classes.

A cord is 128 cubic feet, so 3 to 4 would be 384 to 512 cubic feet. I wonder if the person who invented the term "cord" is also the one that invented computer memory, LOL.

Mark H


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Last year we built a 32' X 24' shed/pole barn mainly to shelter our pile of firewood. This year we seriously contemplated building an additional 16' X 32' shelter area alongside the pole barn to *actually* hold the wood, since the pole barn is now stuffed with plow blades, lawn mowers, and lumber (and one small pile of firewood). Soooo, about all I can say is, no matter how big you build it, you'll be wishing you'd built it bigger (as I guess you already know since you built one last year smaller).


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

an 8 x 12 shed with 8ft walls holds 768 cu ft
Small timber frame or pole barn style would work


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Evaluating what we burned over the last three years, I found that a 2 cord firewood rack is all I need.

I will build it 5 feet deep, 8 feet wide and 6 feet high. The front and back will be open and the sides will have 1x6's every 1 inch for ventilation, but protection from the elements. It will set where the sun hits the front in the morning and the back at night. The roof will be clear coragated plastic like I used on the last rack I built. It worked very well in letting sun light hit the wood when the sun was directly over the shed.

The shed serves a dual purpose. It stores the wood, but also allows it to season. It worked extremely well at our last house. This one will just be twice as long.

Mark H


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what ideas you're looking for, seems you have it figured out, but I'd suggest not building it on to your house. My buddy, the local fire chief, says that's a bad idea. M2C


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

fromthehills said:


> I'm not sure what ideas you're looking for, seems you have it figured out, but I'd suggest not building it on to your house. My buddy, the local fire chief, says that's a bad idea. M2C


We have 7.3 acres, so the firewood shed will be at least the minimum recommended distance of 25 feet from the house.

I have kind of changed my mind on the design and am looking at building an 8 x 8 three walled shed with a country look.

I would never recommend building it onto the home due to all the dry wood (fire) and the termites.


----------



## Skippy1845 (Sep 18, 2010)

I would suggest taking a look at this site for some ideas for designs as well. www.myshedplans.com I found just searching through google. It looks pretty promising with a lot of ideas. Hope this helps.


----------

